# Totally Rad Actions and RadLab Question...



## afliegs (Nov 25, 2011)

I've just purchased RadLab for photoshop. My question is for those familiar with RadLab and Totally Rad Actions. Is there any benefit of also buying either of the TRA1 or TRA2 packs? I've noticed that some of the actions that are in TRA1 and TRA2 are in RadLab, but not all. I guess my question is: Is the price of either of these packs worth it considering I've just bought RadLab? (FYI, they are on sale today..)

Thanks!


----------



## Broto (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have RadLab for Photoshop, but I have the TRA1 and TRA2 sets of actions. Good stuff, but as far as I can see, I would'nt get these if I had RadLab for PS. Unless you don't mind spending an extra 150$ for one these packs...


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a bunch of TRA. Honestly, the only one I EVER use is ProRetouch and that's only if I am being lazy and want to proof something quick that needs some skin work. 
Be very careful of falling into the actions lovers. TONS of money spent when if you took the time to learn what it is doing you'd find that you can do it all yourself and you can do it to your OWN taste and style. MANY MANY MANY new photographers purchase a ton of actions (GUILTY!) and waste a LOT of money to find that they can do it better by learning themselves. Actions aren't like equipment, you can't re-sell them. It's money down the drain when you could be buying good equipment instead!


----------

